# Urea/Lesco 24-0-11 Question



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Not sure if Cool Season or Soil Fertility. PIcked Soil Fertility I guess.

I am using Lesco (I don't have the balls to be applying 46-0-0 urea yet - maybe next year), and read the label like a good boy should. My question revolves around the urea content of the bag.

So, 24% of this 50# bag is listed as Urea Nitrogen*

The asterisk then reads below: 
*8.64% Slowly Available Urea Nitrogen

Dumb question. Does that mean 15% of the 24% is fast acting urea similar to what is found in 46-0-0 stuff that does provide a quick boost? Or is this incorrect thinking or is there something I am missing?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

yes 15.36 is the same urea in 46-0-0. The 8.64 is likely coated urea to make it release later. So, yes you are paying more to apply the 46-0-0 you are afraid of.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> yes 15.36 is the same urea in 46-0-0. The 8.64 is likely coated urea to make it release later. So, yes you are paying more to apply the 46-0-0 you are afraid of.


Time to man up I guess.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> Not sure if Cool Season or Soil Fertility. PIcked Soil Fertility I guess.
> 
> I am using Lesco (I don't have the balls to be applying 46-0-0 urea yet - maybe next year), and read the label like a good boy should. My question revolves around the urea content of the bag.
> 
> ...


To be exact it has 36% slow release in it(8.64/24= .36) so 2/3 of what you apply will be fast release and will generally be gone after 2-3 weeks which is when the slow release should start kicking in.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I use a good bit of Lesco 24-0-11. If I remember right it also contains some iron. I want the potassium and have no plans to mix potassium with urea or do two apps. Time is money plus I just have no interest in spending my time that way.

Anyway, I've had very good results with it. I think some of the differences in approach are related to how much Fall N goes down. I do a pound of N in each of Sept., Oct., Nov. I think some guys are doing around twice that. A blended fert might result in too much K at those rates.


----------

